# British Shorthair girly



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

My beautiful baby :001_wub:


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Awwwww, she is lovely . She looks like she would be a very snuggly cat?!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

Look at her big eyes :thumbup:

(ps what is it with animals and cardboard )

Em
xx


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

She's booootiful


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MissBethM said:


> Awwwww, she is lovely . She looks like she would be a very snuggly cat?!


lol she is shes like a giant plush carpet!! :lol: its all her her terms though, she will come up to me and jump on my chest!! then purr and i burry my face in her coat... *sigh* :001_wub:

at the moiment she is demanding tummy rubs as shes in kitten, its a raelly wonderful breed lovely to stroke, everyone falls for her when they come over, even if its just for her coat lol!!



Eroswoof said:


> Look at her big eyes :thumbup:
> 
> (ps what is it with animals and cardboard )
> 
> ...


lol she reminds me of a china doll, all big eyes :001_wub: lol i dont know i have so many here  she ate a bit (tiny bit!!) yesterday, I was like 'hmm so you would rather that than your din dins!!' :lol:



Gem16 said:


> She's booootiful


thanks!!


----------



## Copper (Apr 6, 2010)

So cute! What amazing whiskers.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Copper said:


> So cute! What amazing whiskers.


thanks! thats my fav piccis!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

I haven't met an animal yet who doesn't love a cardboard tube 

Em
xx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

as i said before taylorbaby pity i dont live in essex anymore i could be on list for a bsh baby. beautiful eyes like a bushbaby


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww fantastic eyes  brill pics to :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I haven't met an animal yet who doesn't love a cardboard tube
> 
> Em
> xx


lol meet mine! 



jenny armour said:


> as i said before taylorbaby pity i dont live in essex anymore i could be on list for a bsh baby. beautiful eyes like a bushbaby


well sell all over :lol: :thumbup: lol yes! a bushbaby she does remind me of that!! 



Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww fantastic eyes  brill pics to :thumbup:


thanks!!


----------



## jemmer (Jan 4, 2011)

Aww what a cutie....


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

jemmer said:


> Aww what a cutie....


thanks! :laugh:


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

She is a beaut. I am hoping to get a Bi-coloured this year...I think I may have said that a few hundred times already on the forum though!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

BSH said:


> She is a beaut. I am hoping to get a Bi-coloured this year...I think I may have said that a few hundred times already on the forum though!


thanks!:laugh: lol shes due in 3weeks..bi colours expected! lilac and blue! What colour are you going to go for? :laugh:


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

I could have sworn I commented on this, but I am obviously losing my mind. 

Gorgeous kitty


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

she is gorgeous!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> thanks!:laugh: lol shes due in 3weeks..bi colours expected! lilac and blue! What colour are you going to go for? :laugh:


I am hoping for a blue & white.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

CandyApocalypse said:


> I could have sworn I commented on this, but I am obviously losing my mind.
> 
> Gorgeous kitty


lol thanks! :laugh:



Jenny1966 said:


> she is gorgeous!


thanks!! :thumbup:



BSH said:


> I am hoping for a blue & white.


ooooooooooooo have you looked for any breeders about yet? very exciting!! :laugh:


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> ooooooooooooo have you looked for any breeders about yet? very exciting!! :laugh:


Yes, I am waiting for news regarding kittens from one breeder who has bred gorgeous kittens, some of whom I have seen at shows. Her latest champion is a huge blue-white lad who I adore. Am very excited and just hope she has the right cat for me. Of course there is no guarantee she will even have any blue-white boys!

I am also considering a fourth kitten but am in two-minds still about that. We shall see what happens!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

BSH said:


> Yes, I am waiting for news regarding kittens from one breeder who has bred gorgeous kittens, some of whom I have seen at shows. Her latest champion is a huge blue-white lad who I adore. Am very excited and just hope she has the right cat for me. Of course there is no guarantee she will even have any blue-white boys!
> 
> I am also considering a fourth kitten but am in two-minds still about that. We shall see what happens!


lol blimey!! :laugh: keep me updated!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

jonsonm said:


> Really Cute Pictures.
> I have plan to buy a cute one like this.


thanks!


----------



## BabyB (Feb 11, 2011)

Beautiful! She's gorgeous


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

BabyB said:


> Beautiful! She's gorgeous


thanks!!


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

How adorable! Love the little face and the big eyes. The coat looks so lush and soft. He looks very sweet.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MaineCoonMommy said:


> How adorable! Love the little face and the big eyes. The coat looks so lush and soft. He looks very sweet.


thanks she is a little cutie lol has very soft fur like a plush carpet very thick! :laugh:


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Oops, even the subject says 'girly' and I managed to say 'he' lol. She's gorgeous!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Stunning! If I manage to sell hubby today, I'll put in an order for 20 bushbabys TB :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MaineCoonMommy said:


> Oops, even the subject says 'girly' and I managed to say 'he' lol. She's gorgeous!


lol thats ok! easy done!! :laugh:



Kiwi said:


> Stunning! If I manage to sell hubby today, I'll put in an order for 20 bushbabys TB :lol:


lol i hope she doesnt have 20!!  *faints!!* :lol:


----------

